# General > Reunions >  Class of 65 - 45th Anniversary Reunion - 2010

## Venture

Well another five years have passed since our last Reunion and plans are under way for the next one for 2010.  For all of you out there who started Wick High School in 1965, from any Wick or country school, this is your chance to catch up with old school mates you haven't seen for years.  Everyone had a great time in 2005 and we hope to make this one even better.  If you are interested in attending, please send me a PM.  Here's a reminder of our last one.

http://www.caithness.org/fpb/july200...ery=47&image=0


 CLASS OF 65 - 45th ANNIVERSARY REUNION

Saturday 31st July, 2010
                                                   in
                   Seaforth Club, Dempster Street, Wick
                                                    at
                                               7.30 p.m.
                                              60's Disco 
                      Catering provided by Wicker's World
                                                 ***********************************************

----------


## Venture

*Tickets for the above are available from Turners Ladieswear Shop in High Street, Wick.
*

----------


## arnie

Hi All

Looking forward to the Reunion on 31st July. Hope we all recognize each other - five years is a long time - few more wrinkles and grey hairs  :Frown: . Will be up in Wick on 23rd so hopefully will catch up with some people during the week. Janice

----------

